# Quick Question!



## VoiceOfAmerica (Apr 20, 2009)

The above bird flew onto my balcony. I'm not allowed to have pets <joke>, but seriously, I live in a halfway house and kinda fragile, so I can't touch any wild animals with my hands. They encourage us to "live on our own" here, so the staff won't help me.

How can I "motivate" this lovely bird to move on?

Thanks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks for looking out for this pigeon. Does it have a band around one or both of its ankles? It looks like someone's pet or homing pigeon with its coloring and beak. It likely has a band on it with numbers, and we can trace its owner here. Sometimes the owner will not want it back and if that is the case, we can find it a home. Pigeons are generally very healthy and racers/homers/pets are almost always vaccinated, and don't have any known disease communicable to humans that I've ever heard of, so try not to worry about getting anything from him. I've handled hundreds of pigeons over the years, many of them sick ferals off the street, and never gotten sick or had any other "pigeon people" I know get sick from a pigeon. He looks pretty healthy and fat, that's for sure. You could maybe just wear gloves and then wash your hands if you do handle him, same as with any animal you don't know. They don't generally peck or anything, sometimes they'll slap with a wing but it doesn't break your arm or anything lol. 

If he's just hanging around, please give him a bit of bread or seed and maybe a bowl of water and see if you can see a band on him. He's likely used to being cared for (fed and watered and such) and got lost on a race. Sometimes after they rest for a day or two, they will take off on their own and go back home. He may be tame enough to just pick up to check his band, if he does have one, or you can use a simple laundry basket or box trap (or long-handled fishing net works great)to catch him temporarily if you need. If you do see a band and are able to catch him, please do NOT take him to the animal shelter or wildlife center. That usually ends in euthanasia, one way or another, unfortunately. You could also tell us your general area and we may have a member nearby who can just stop by and get him. Thanks again for helping him and good luck!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

are you in the uk?(i was looking at cars,look like uk cars)dont contact RSPCA a sthey have little time for pigeons,,nor do the RSPB!!!!)if he has a band on his leg,try to catch im and read info on his band,it will have something like NEHU and a number,when you find out,go to appropriate club website,get phone number and report him and hopefully his owner will claim him back,i have an unclaimed racer who no one took back(over a year ago)and she is with my flock now(amigo,her name is)in meantime,give him some seed and fresh water


----------



## VoiceOfAmerica (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, there is not a band on his/her leg (but there is one on mine HAHHA). I'm not in the UK, just here in the good old USA.

I've put water and bread out for it, but I really need to get it off the balcony. The problem is it tries to fly out, and whammo - it hits the plexiglass around the balcony. He really doesn't understand glass.

Should I try to push it out with a broom? I promise to be gentle. I don't want to hurt it, but I really can't have it staying there.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VoiceOfAmerica said:


> Well, there is not a band on his/her leg (but there is one on mine HAHHA). I'm not in the UK, just here in the good old USA.
> 
> I've put water and bread out for it, but I really need to get it off the balcony. The problem is it tries to fly out, and whammo - it hits the plexiglass around the balcony. He really doesn't understand glass.
> 
> ...


Take away the water and bread. If it can't be there, you don't want to feed it or it might stay OR come back. 
You can try shooing it away with a broom. Might help if you get low, down on his terms so that he will fly UP instead of straight. Maybe he's just confused about how to get off of the balconey.


----------

